# Expected evaporation per day for 125 gallon?



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello,

What amount of evaporation can be expected for a 125 gallon tank, per day?

Thanks!
-nomel


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I lose about a gallon a day from my 150 gallon under normal conditions (75 degrees in the house). If I run a dehumidifier, I lose more. If it's been raining, I lose less. It is all relative to what's going on in the atmosphere of your home. 

I also lost the same amount from my 46 (and that was after I took the top off, I lost nothing with the top on...). It takes a few weeks to figure out what the amount is, but sooner or later you get a feel for what it loses.


----------



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, that's incredible. I didn't realize it was so much. Is this with a completely open top, or do have something to help catch moisture, or is it just inevitable?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Completely open top and open top sump. And evaporation is a good thing. It helps maintain a good temperature for the tank. I check every day when I get home and usually add a gallon. During the winter months it's usually more because of the air temp being lower than the tank's temp. I just add more water. Usually I add my calcium and dkh when topping off, to dilute those supplements.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

its going to depend on if you have a canopy, what size sump, if your using a fan to help cool the tank and to many variables. 

i see the evaporation in my return chamber section of my sump which i have marked with a line that i replace with RO/DI as i see it below that line.


----------

